# .docx email attachments



## powermagee (Aug 17, 2009)

I am running Vista Home Pre 64 SP2, IE 8, and Office 2007 SP2.

1) I cannot open .docx attachments, when I try it autosaves into a zip file.
2) After the zip file is saved and I try to open the zip file there isn't a
document there. 
3) I can open .docx files saved on the harddrive or
transferred via any medium besides email (ie CD or flash). 
4) I cannot right-click and save the document either 
5) I am not getting the email on my outlook 2007 but a webmail account.
6) I donot get an error message it just either opens in zip format or saves in zip format when I right-click.

Also posted onto the microsoft discussion forum.


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

download and install this software

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...70-3ae9-4aee-8f43-c6bb74cd1466&displaylang=en


----------



## Debbie Collins (Apr 4, 2010)

Below is what I did to correct the problem, folks. Unfortunately, most users will never read this posting and will simply avoid sending Office attachments until Microsoft recognizes this as a serious, annoying, problem and updates the default Security setting in IE8.

PROBLEM: email attachments with the Office 2007 or 2010 file extensions (i.e., .docx, .xlsx, .pptx) are downloaded by IE8 as .zip files.

SOLUTION: Until Microsoft recognizes this as a serious problem and releases a fix in their next IE8 update, do the following:
1. In the upper-right corner of IE8, click on Tools to open the drop down menu;
2. At the bottom of the Tools menu, click Internet Options;
3. In the Internet Options dialog box, select the Security tab;
4. On the Security tab, select the Internet zone, then click the Custom Level button;
5. Scroll about 2/3 down the list to the option "Open file based on content, not file extension" and change the setting to Disable;
6. Click OK;
7. Repeat steps 4-6 for the Local Intranet zone and Trusted Sites zone;
8. Click OK;
9. Close all instances of IE8;
10. Reopen IE8 and it should now recognize Office 2007 and 2010 file extensions when saving email attachments.


----------

